# Does anyone know about these salters ?? Truckcraft



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Okay, I have seen a few of these around but have never spoke with anyone who owns, uses, or runs them.

Truckcraft tailgate replacement salters ( electric ).

I remember a discussion regarding electric salting unit and most said...electric cannot spread heavy amounts fast as hydro units, with which I agree. However they can spread out salt just not as fast.

Below are two simular units one a bit newer than the other. Thought about giving them a try.

Any comments appreciated.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

They are great and terrible all at once. I would only buy the new sideways style, there are too many issues with the old style. I have about 20 of them and they have no issue spreading 20 feet, but don't let them jam or harden, because there isn't torque to deal with it and fuses blow easily


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I run two them. They have some real positives and some draw backs.

The pros:
Light weight. It weighs under 200lbs. Two guys can easily handle and install it. Also because it's light, allows for a heavier legal load.

It's small. It takes up little space when stored off season. 

Truck bed still has some usability. You can't haul brush and dump but I just picked up a bunch of lumber yesterday. 

You can carry a larger salt load, plus you have a lower center of gravity.

Much better visibility out the back.

Easy access to salt for throwing out on sidewalks

The cons:
Raising the bed. This part is rather annoying. Yes it only takes 30 seconds to raise the bed to dump the load back to the feed auger but it seems like forever while you sit there and wait. If you spread with the bed up, you have to watch your head clearance constantly. You have to be careful when feeding with a full load. I have twice had shovel a yard of salt back into the truck after it spilled out over the back. 

Uncovered load. We usually load up after it stops snowing to keep the salt from freezing up during the storm. I prefer having the extra weight when plowing but generally plow empty during snow fall. I do plan on fabricating nice tarp covers to keep the salt dry.
Hope this helps.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

sven1277 said:


> I run two them. They have some real positives and some draw backs.
> 
> The pros:
> Light weight. It weighs under 200lbs. Two guys can easily handle and install it. Also because it's light, allows for a heavier legal load.
> ...


Which one of the two do you run ?
Do you find when trying get a lot of salt down fast that the unit it too slow ?
Your comment does help, thank for it.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Pristine PM ltd said:


> They are great and terrible all at once. I would only buy the new sideways style, there are too many issues with the old style. I have about 20 of them and they have no issue spreading 20 feet, but don't let them jam or harden, because there isn't torque to deal with it and fuses blow easily


20 of them I would say you know them rather well  .
Thank you for your comment. I have a top kick that I have been trying to figure out how to set it up as a salter. Right now it is a cab and chaise a gasser and a stick  but the price was right and in perfect condition. I have a dump bed thought about putting on a electric hoist.


----------



## lfaulstick (Sep 7, 2009)

On a Call said:


> 20 of them I would say you know them rather well  .
> Thank you for your comment. I have a top kick that I have been trying to figure out how to set it up as a salter. Right now it is a cab and chaise a gasser and a stick  but the price was right and in perfect condition. I have a dump bed thought about putting on a electric hoist.


If it's going to be just a salt truck why not bolt a vbox right to frame? Or put on flatbed and then vbox... Unless you need a dump...Was just a thought


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Multi use trucks. 
However...you do have an idea. 
I do however have a bed with a hoist.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Have you ever tried to pee into the wind?

That's how productive electric spreaders are.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Have you ever tried to pee into the wind?
> 
> That's how productive electric spreaders are.


I have tried to do that...I agree..It was not very productive...My boots got a soaking....


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Perhaps you need to pee with the wind.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

The spinner housing is asinine. Two aluminum pieces that interlock and slide together. Now add salt and you will never get it back apart to repair the weak plastic coupler hidden inside. We had one in the shop couple months ago and after hours of beating on that thing we gave up and had customer just buy the entire spinner assembly.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

kimber750 said:


> The spinner housing is asinine. Two aluminum pieces that interlock and slide together. Now add salt and you will never get it back apart to repair the weak plastic coupler hidden inside. We had one in the shop couple months ago and after hours of beating on that thing we gave up and had customer just buy the entire spinner assembly.


Which of the two did your customer have, or perhaps both are the same ?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

On a Call said:


> Which of the two did your customer have, or perhaps both are the same ?


As long as you have been in business I'm surprised you have not seen these spreaders...To sum it it...They are electric and a tailgate replacement...Junk....I will say this again with anything electric...They are good for 
the guy doing a ton or two an event...That way when they crap out you won't have a whole lot to shovel out...

For someone that claims to have as many years in the business, you ask a lot of silly questions...

Let's put an end to all theses silly questions...If your gonna salt...Salt on a larger scale...Spend the extra money on a Hydro unit...looking for and taking the "cheapest" route on salters will
only result in Anger and Bitterness....Right Mark?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I guess I was hoping to find the Holly Grail of electric spreaders. Great point on your call...if doing large scale use the right equipment. With this I have to agree 100 %. Sort of like painting a barn with a paint brush, roller, or a airless. Or in your case road repair, cutting out cement with a Partner saw or one of those large walk behinds like Duffy uses.

I guess what I am looking for is something in between. We are not knocking out Kohls or Meijers parking lots. But we are not doing too many 3000 square foot parking lot either. More like 20,000 ft up to 130,000 feet. 

We used to run hydros on one tons and still have one left. Loved them as they never clogged or hung up. Spinners never stopped when we were dumping heavy amount.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Perhaps I should start a thread asking about the best hydro units. 

Saw a number of dead units for sale this winter. I guess even those die too with heavy use.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

On a Call said:


> Perhaps I should start a thread asking about the best hydro units.
> 
> Saw a number of dead units for sale this winter. I guess even those die too with heavy use.


Everything fails eventually. Hydraulic is the best. My town got two Western tornado Salter's three years ago. I replaced all the harnesses in the rear. Terrible design for location. And they have gone through a few electric motors. But they work good.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

On a Call said:


> Which of the two did your customer have, or perhaps both are the same ?


This one.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Defcon 5 said:


> As long as you have been in business I'm surprised you have not seen these spreaders...To sum it it...They are electric and a tailgate replacement...Junk....I will say this again with anything electric...They are good for
> the guy doing a ton or two an event...That way when they crap out you won't have a whole lot to shovel out...
> 
> For someone that claims to have as many years in the business, you ask a lot of silly questions...
> ...


Todd for the win!!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Sorry, I should clarify, I have these on dump inserts, we only have one on a 550 and it isn't what I would do in the future. A 550 is best suited with a hydrolic in my opinion, but for 12 months of litter and garbage, a 350 with a dump insert is great!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

For kimber, do you clean it a lot? Sounds stupid, but we find they last better when you don't clean them constantly


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

That is a customers spreader. I did pull the new one apart and and anti seize the hell out of the joints before installing the spinner.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

[


Pristine PM ltd said:


> Sorry, I should clarify, I have these on dump inserts, we only have one on a 550 and it isn't what I would do in the future. A 550 is best suited with a hydrolic in my opinion, but for 12 months of litter and garbage, a 350 with a dump insert is great!


i was worried you were gonna say you have 20 of them for 5 trucks...
15 spares?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mr.Markus said:


> [
> 
> i was worried you were gonna say you have 20 of them for 5 trucks...
> 15 spares?


If he had more hydraulic spreaders he'd have more time to respond. He's probably fixing one now. On a serious note, I doubt there's many people on this site that spread as much salt as Pristine spills while loading. He's probably the electric spreader KIng but that could expalin why he's aged so much in the last 5 years.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

kimber750 said:


> That is a customers spreader. I did pull the new one apart and and anti seize the hell out of the joints before installing the spinner.


Great call !
Way too many times I have said...manufactures need to apply Anti Seize when building units, I would !!


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh no not the elec/hydro war again!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> looking for and taking the "cheapest" route on salters will
> only result in Anger and Bitterness....Right Mark?


I'm not getting sucked into that rabbit hole again.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hysert said:


> Oh no not the elec/hydro war again!!!


Chad????


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Chad????


Lmfao


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Chad????


He is probably busy mounting a wind mill and 9 more battery's on his truck to generate and capture more electricity...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Ha, funny guys


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

By the end of this season we will actually have 6 working hydrolic systems, so we are learning!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Pristine PM ltd said:


> By the end of this season we will actually have 6 working hydrolic systems, so we are learning!!


So electrics aren't the way to go?

And if you have 6, that means you'll be able to cover all 15 routes with 5 of those trucks.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I could just do it by hand. ...watch out.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ght-camera-lobbing-sand-salt-pedestrians.html


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Electrics are still our main salting units. We are salting with 48 trucks


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Electrics are still our main salting units. We are salting with 48 trucks


" Cough ! "


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Electrics are still our main salting units. We are salting with 48 trucks


I can understand why if you're using that many electric spreaders.

Half must be backups.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Ha, overall, little issues, but main issues are controllers


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

How are you setup? 

Plow/salt combos for most or all your accounts? 

Seems like some dedicated salt trucks with hydraulic spreaders would increase your efficiency, but maybe you have some of those two.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

We are fairly spread out, so that's the main issue, but everything a tractor plows is hit with the 750 or 7500, the rest of the guys deal with their sites 100percent


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Kinda thought that might figure into it as well.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Great point Mark
You nailed it combo units. However effectiveness with larger dedicated units are the answer for those larger and smaller lots close to home base. 

I run combos mostly do parking lot and then salt ( 3/4 ton with dump inserts and equipped with tailgate inserts ) They work for me . If however we are presalting which we often do we use our dedicated trucks which are only 1 ton dumps with hydro. I however as mentioned picked up a 5 ton cab and chase, gasser with clutch, a Top Kick. So I was hoping to find a way to set it up not so much on the cheap but simple. Electric seems to be the answer and was looking at those Truckcraft.

Perhaps a Larger V with an engine ??? I have no idea how large they make them. I could then add a tank for wetting ? Just a thought. 

We also did pick up a state truck 8 ton with hydros on a dumper. Nice thing it is stainless and in good condition. A few have told me that the Detroit diesel are cold blooded ?? Hope not but if so I guess we can deal with it or try and put in a 5.9 Cummins I have sitting. 

Thanks Guys. Brian

Next thread....if you have your choice....what would you set up for a dedicated salter ??


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

If I were setting up a truck for salt only in winter but wanted year round use, it would be an International 4300 with switch n go. 6-7 yard v box mounted directly to switch n go rails. Then we can use it in the summer for installs also.

Literal salt only truck, I'd look for a gas 65-7500 Topkick and put a clutch pump system and frame mount a 6-7 yard v box on it.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> If I were setting up a truck for salt only in winter but wanted year round use, it would be an International 4300 with switch n go. 6-7 yard v box mounted directly to switch n go rails. Then we can use it in the summer for installs also.
> 
> Literal salt only truck, I'd look for a gas 65-7500 Topkick and put a clutch pump system and frame mount a 6-7 yard v box on it.


For a little more money you might as well go for a tandem and carry double that with 1 driver. While clutch pumps work they wouldn't be my first choice on a real truck.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

JD Dave said:


> For a little more money you might as well go for a tandem and carry double that with 1 driver. While clutch pumps work they wouldn't be my first choice on a real truck.


If not your first choice what is ? I am not too fond of PTO's on Manuals


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Kinda partial to our dedicated salt trucks.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

On a Call said:


> If not your first choice what is ? I too am not fond of clutch pumps.


A transmission pump or front crank pump. I really like tranny pumps, just have to stop to engage which isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Auto ? Nice looking truck ! How many yards can it handle


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I have never owned a PTO set up on an automatic. 
Which has the best longevity and ease of use ??

And yes, stopping to engage is not an issue IMO.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JD Dave said:


> For a little more money you might as well go for a tandem and carry double that with 1 driver. While clutch pumps work they wouldn't be my first choice on a real truck.


I'd rather stay under CDL is the only reason I said the trucks I did. Especially if it is a year round truck and not salt truck only.

I'd also let the upfitter use the hydraulics setup they felt would best serve what we want to do with the truck, but having knowledge of the options would be nice. What kind of cost difference have you seen from clutch pump to pto to crank drive?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Maclawnco said:


> Kinda partial to our dedicated salt trucks.
> 
> View attachment 171084


Is that the truck I get to drive when you hire me??...One question...Actually two questions...Does it have a drink holder??...Also can the drink holder hold a King Can?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Why a king can, don't your 24 hours drive through's offer beverages.

Heck a toss in a cooler.


----------

